# Abby -- February 9, 2006 - October 25, 2014



## Seth (Oct 30, 2014)

It is helpful to me to write a bit about Abby and I know some of you guys met her at ECGs where she was the unofficial mascot.

I expect everyone here has faced various hardships and losses - and your dog is always the best that ever lived. It is true. Abby had some great qualities I want to write a little about. She came to me as a pup when my typical two-children-two-dog-wife family dwindled to zero. Just her and me. So I had the time and inclination to super love this dog, do agility training, and therapy dog certification. We spent three years visiting the local hospital and I have no doubt about the contribution she made to patients. People in hospital are in two conditions: scared or bored. In either case, she had a way of making eye contact and moving as close to the patient as possible. With her training I could easily place in reach of a patient and away from IV lines. No big deal but takes a little training with an 85 lbs. dog. (And is against the rules.) People just reacted to her relieving boredom or taking their minds off of their own fears. Knee replacement or palliative care, she made a small contribution.

She was in apparent good health but just fell over and died within ten minutes. Best as the vet could tell, fluid around the heart, likely created by a tumor, ruptured and caused a heart attack. Needless to say, this is a nightmare to have to endure. People have said maybe it is better than drawn out battles. Maybe. That is kind of a weird thing to think about and not that meaningful at the moment.

I am not superstitious but Abby died exactly on Nathans first birthday. The fragile circle is at its beginning again. Just him and me. I get to have the time and inclination again to nurture him into becoming what he will be, and maybe he will share some of the great qualities that Abby had.

I knew I might only have a couple years left with Abby according to averages. I spent some time each night focusing on her, talking to her, looking at her, and thanking her for what she brought to my life. I am so glad I did. I miss her terribly. She really did teach me to appreciate and love the people and animals around me.

Thanks for listening,
Seth








http://www.3re.org/abby/pages/IMG_1381_jpg.htm


----------



## mano (Oct 30, 2014)

Damn, Seth. She was such a spry well-tempered dog. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I would be crushed if I lost my small buddy.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss Seth, sounds like she had a wonderful owner.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 30, 2014)

Terribly sorry. I have some idea what you're going through, as a result of similar losses. Based on my brief encounter with her, she did indeed seem like a quite warm and wonderful companion.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 30, 2014)

Love me some Abby! Coolest dog ever. So sorry Seth.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2014)

I feel ya. Been through it many times. It's never easy.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 30, 2014)

Beautiful dog, beautiful tribute. She was lucky to have you as her family.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. It brought back memories of when I lost my Irish setter and the hole in my life it left.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 30, 2014)

She sounded like a helluva dog Seth. Glad that you two had the time together, and made the connection that you did. I've had more than a few amazing canine companions in my time, never gets any easier when they pass. My condolences.


----------



## Namaxy (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Seth. She was a lucky dog to have you in her life and it's clear she touched you deeply.


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear Seth, very nice words.
Hopefully it's comforting to know she helped others.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear Seth.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 31, 2014)

My sincere condolences, Seth. I hate to think of a life without Angus.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth,

I really am feeling for ya right now. My Golden, "Brandy" will be ten in two weeks and I think about how little time I have left with her all the time. I got her during my single days and invested a lot of time, training and love into her and feel guilty sometimes that with three kids and three other dogs, I don't get enough time to get out with her. I am really glad you were able to share time with people in the hospital, that is a noble service.

Thoughts and prayers go out to you brother - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 31, 2014)

One of the hardest things to deal with in life, as many here can clearly and whole heartedly attest to.
I feel very fortunate to have met Abby at the ECG last year.


----------



## slash (Oct 31, 2014)

God bless her soul... may she rest in peace.


----------



## Seth (Oct 31, 2014)

There is maybe a conflict; whether to keep these things to yourself as though no one else has ever felt this, or let it out as though making the announcement will help. It does help - because I know that we all face these events. Thanks for all your responses and hug your dog.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 31, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, Seth.


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 1, 2014)

Seth said:


> ...hug your dog.



Done.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 1, 2014)

Chifunda said:


> Done.



Every day that rolls.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 1, 2014)

Seth, so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave Abby a great home, and I'm sure she had a great life with you, and appreciated her life with you, however dogs understand that. I hope your many fond memories give you comfort at this time.
Thanks for reminding us of the transience of life, and to be grateful for what we have, and remember that every day.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 8, 2014)

Dear Seth, I'm so sorry for your loss. Abby was an amazing and beautiful dog with a very loving family. I will miss her at ecg. I hope you're hanging in there.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss


----------

